# Installation vom neuen Router



## Wincenty (7. April 2010)

Wie schon im Titel zu sehen, bekomme ich es nicht fertig meinen neuen Modem zu installieren. Man hat mir gesagt ich müsse es nur anschließen die TreiberCD einwerfen Setup starten und dann irgendwann etwas eingeben was auf der Unterseite des Modems steht eingeben.
Nun bekomm ich aber immer diese Fehlermeldung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich habe eben den LAN-Treiber von Gigabyte für mein Brett gesaugt und installiert. Nebenbei ich bin gerade im Internet mit diesem Modem falls es ne Bedeutung hat.

Es ist ein ZyXEK P-660HW-D1 802.11g Wireless ADSL 2+4-port Gateway over POTS
Herstellersite


----------



## rabe08 (7. April 2010)

Das Problem sollte zu lösen sein:

Schritt 1: die CD
Wegschmeißen, braucht kein Mensch

Schritt 2: 
- neuen Router ans Netz anschließen
- sicherstellen, das alter Router nicht mehr am Netz ist (in der Regel heißt das neuen Router per Patchkabel mit dem PC verbinden)
- am PC im Browser 192.168.1.1 eingeben und Enter
- Du solltest jetzt mit dem Router verbunden sein (ACHTUNG, DAS GEHT NICHT WIRELESS)
- User: admin, Passwort: admin (ist Standard bei Zyxel)
- Nun die wichtigen Daten (Zugangsdaten vom Provider) im Web-Interface des Routers eingeben und speichern

Dann sollte er funktionieren. Ich hoffe für Dich, dass Du Deinen Router nicht von Alice hast...


----------



## K3n$! (7. April 2010)

Wenn ich das richtig erkenne, dann ist das ein stinknormales Modem.
Wozu dann Treiber ?

Einfach Netzwerkkarten Treiber für dein Board installieren, dann per LAN-Kabel anschließen und per Windows eine neue Verbindung erstellen. Da gibst du dann einfach nur die Verbindungsdaten ein und schon bist du im Internet. 
Kann man eigentlich im Modem etwas einstellen ?

Hab bisher nur Router gehabt 

Wenn du die Verbindung aufgebaut hast, probiere mal im Browser deiner Wahl per 192.168.1.1 auf das Menü zuzugreifen.


----------

